# New Hawks logo?



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Got this off another board, not 100% sure if it's official or not.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Never seen that one before.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I really like it, I hope we get new uniforms too.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

id stick with the original, this is to futuristic.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That's cool, a lot like ours (Mavs').


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wow. I like that.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

tight


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> I went platinum and I don't rap guns
> My diamonds is whiter than Michael Jackson
> -Kanye West


i used to be a big kanye fan so i dont want to come down on you too hard but that is a horrible line right there. Of all the kanye lines to drop in your sig you choose that one?? I mean it doesnt rhyme or even have anything to do with each other. Its basically two bad sentence fragments put to a beat.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that's a good look for the Hawks. Hope they get new unis too . . .


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

shyFX325 said:


> i used to be a big kanye fan so i dont want to come down on you too hard but that is a horrible line right there. Of all the kanye lines to drop in your sig you choose that one?? I mean it doesnt rhyme or even have anything to do with each other. Its basically two bad sentence fragments put to a beat.


There's a great possibility that the two lines rhyme with other lines.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

reminds me too much of the falcons.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ATL has ugly *** jerseys.
they need new font


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

nice logo, but they do need a better secondary jersey. the yellow looks dumb.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I agree about the yellow jersey, it's hideous, but the home/road jerseys are alright.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea right. Those yellow jerseys are awesome. I like the logo though.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn, that logo is tough.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pretty cool.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice logo... seriously.. like the Mavs.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

can anybody tell me how to make it my avatar?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i like this looks for the hawks... hope its the new logo


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

That looks pimp.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> can anybody tell me how to make it my avatar?


You have to get a subscription to get a custom one.


----------

